# favorite muscle cars?



## tlake

Does anyone have a favorite muscle car? I have a pic of a 1980 AMX as the wallpaper for my PC, maybe that's why my HD failed? :grin: 

http://www.amx-perience.com/1979SpiritAMX.htm

http://www.er3.com/firebird/


----------



## blackduck30

I am quite fond of the holden A9X, To race in the V8 series in australia the manufactures had to release a certian number of car to the general public, then the car qualified to be raced. This lead to some awsome cars being built to fuel the race between Holden and Ford. The cars that were released to the public were near race vehicles. The race teams could further mod these cars and race them.

http://www.fouronthefloor.com.au/garage/brocka9x.html

Peter Brock was a legend and I still remember sitting in front of the telly for hours watching him blow the field away in the Bathurst 1000km race


----------



## Midnight Tech

Ahhh...the GM vs. Ford battle even ensues Down Under! :grin:


----------



## V0lt

I'm a-gonna move me to Oz and buy me a Commodore for to race inna rally!


----------



## KiddTech

Do you include "super" cars in that class, or "pony" cars?


----------



## KiddTech

Don't know if you consider it a muscle car, but I love these.


----------



## KiddTech

more pics


----------



## KiddTech

And of course the MRT Interceptor


----------



## Chevy

Give me one of these any day!

1967 Chevrolet Corvette


----------



## Jason

Not bad. I just happen to like the muscle car look of the 60's and 70's.

No offense to the people who like their imports. But give me a big ole' muscle car anyday. I could never understand putting a huge spoiler on the back of a front wheel drive car. Or that annoying sound they make trying to sound like the big boys.


----------



## tlake

Apart from American Motors, I tend to side with GM rather than Ford. That said, I am a fan of the T bird and Lincoln Continental.
Let the muscle continue! :laugh: 

Camaro, Trans Am

http://www.nastyz28.com/camaro/camaro70.html

http://www.geocities.com/wrenchplus/73xtra.html

http://www.78ta.com/international.htm 


GTO, Chevelle

http://www.gtoheaven.com/images/GT0/Ad66TempestGtoTiger.jpg

http://www.gtoheaven.com/images/GT0/Ad72GtoAcSparkPlugCp.jpg

http://www.chevelles.com/feature/february2004.html


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i end up working on alot of cars, and generally i try not to own fords.
i do however agree that the mustang has held onto the musclecar look&feel alot better than most brands.

i do have some favorites, and they make no sense, cars i like would lead you to beleive i like other cars like it, but i don't.

if i tossed out a list, and asked "what doesnt belong here" you would be scratching your head all day, because they don't have much in common to begin with.

let me name a few...

(OLDER)
70-71 Plymouth RoadRunner. (gotta have the six pack here)
67-68 Pontiac GTO (i love stacked headlights.)
55-56 Chevrolet Bel-Air. (shoeboxes are the best)
67-69 Chevrolet Camero (302 piggins all the way)
65-69 Toyota Corolla (anything you can park on your patio is nice)
60-69 Chevrolet Full Size Trucks (all of them)
72-77 Chevrolet Nova (lightest car i would ever put a v8 into)

(NEWER)
79-82 Datsun 620 pickup (2.0 liter really has too much power for this tiny truck)
80-85 Chevrolet Caprice Classic (big and boaty, the way i like `em)
80-84 Honda Accord (don't laugh, these looked mellow and nice)
96-99 Dodge Ram 2500 (with the cast Iron v-10 and the bench back seat)
85-90 Chevrolet S-10 w/305 (or the GMC Version, the S-15 i think, same truck)

some cars that i always liked, regardless of year...

chev impala... (but _not_ lowered)
ply fury and fury II (125 mph all day long without failures, that says something)
ford comet (i hate fords, but this holds a place in my heart)
DeLorean (total crap, but neat)
VW Karmen Ghia (cute little creations, but not very safe)
Jeep (any and all of them)
International Harvester (not actually harvesters, but carry-alls and scouts)

and there is tons more that i like enough to drive..

but basically i don't discriminate by brand, if someone makes a good car, i stand by it.


----------



## Jason

WaltSide said:


> VW Karmen Ghia (cute little creations, but not very safe)


Safe or not, I want one of them too.


----------



## Chevy

waltside said:


> i do however agree that the mustang has held onto the musclecar look&feel alot better than most brands.


When Ford offered a 6-cyl in the Mustang, to me that said that they were willing to sacrifice tradition for a small increase in the market share. The same applies to the Firebird and Camaro.

One of the reasons I like the 'vette is that they have stayed true.


----------



## w00t

Give me a 69 vet any day


----------



## Midnight Tech

I had a plain Monza and was gonna make me a psuedo one of these....got a chance to get another one with a spare parts car...so my dream may see daylight yet!


----------



## w00t

w00t! :woot:


----------



## tlake

This Trans Am looks pretty cool in red with the white vinyl roof. Didn't know they had vinyl roofs available. :4-dontkno 

http://www.sd455.com/transam.htm


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

that particular red transam with the white roof is exactly like one that my friend's dad had, me and my friend loved to ride in it to school.

although, i think his white top was painted, not vinyl.


----------



## tlake

I'm still not sure if the vinyl roof was genuine, maybe on a Firebird Esprit but on a Trans Am I wouldn't have thought so. Then again back in those days there were so many of these cars on the road that people customized them so they would stand out from the next guy's car. Can you imagine that? I think they have sold just a couple thousand 2004 GTOs, you won't be seeing those on every corner. :laugh: 

AMC Rebel "Machine"


----------



## elf

Well I'm not sure about muscle cars, but this







is my dream car.


----------



## epatterson78

w00t said:


> Give me a 69 vet any day


OMG that is my all time faviort car!!! I told my wife I was going to own one some day even if I have to sell the house LMAO :grin:


----------



## jgvernonco

OK, I gotta tell this story.

There was a fellow at my high school was very *very * large ( without any fat), who lettered in everything but basketball, (I'll call him Chet..very close). To his credit, he was also very active in vocal music in high school. He was two years ahead of me, but we got along well on the trips, etc and hung out a bit.

In his senior year, he was advised that, if he didn't pass his math class, he would not graduate. He wasn't stupid by any stretch, but he was horrible in math (I am no math whiz, BTW). He came to me, and we worked together and got him through, with a C+.

Now the car part...I was working two jobs, one as the program director for a local AM radio station (another story) and as a reportr/phtographer for the local newspaper (yet another story). I was making $$$, and putting it away. I decided to buy a car...

My choice was a Dodge Coronet 500, white over yellow, with a full racing package, tuck and roll leather upholstery and a 383. I couldn't afford the Hurst shifter package or the racing package on the engine, but I figured I would do that, later.

Chet's Dad raced NASCAR (back in the "you're lucky to have pavement days), won a lot, and ran 383's, exclusively. I went over totheir place one evening, blabbing excitedly about my new car (which I had to order, and would receive in 3 - 4 weeks).

On the "big day" Chet was one of the friends who went with me to pick up the car. After the hullabaloo, and driving it around a bit, Chet said we should take it over to his place, so his Dad could see it. After looking at the car and talking awhile, his Dad suggested that I leave the car with him for a day or two so that he could "fix it up". "Get it tuned up right, you know". No ****, he loaned me his pickup truck to get around in until I got my car back.

I called the next day, and Dad apologized, as he had gotten in some "must do" repair jobs and hadn't gotten to my car, yet. "I'll get it done tonight, I promise"

After school the next day, I called, and he told me to drop by after dinner. When I got there, Chet was with him, and they took me into the garage. My car had a beautifully done air intake in the hood. ????

Chet and his Dad had put together a ported, balanced and blueprinted 383 while I was waiting for my car. They had pulled my new engine and put the monster in, then supplemented that with a Hurst slap stick shifter. The beast had 3 two barrel carburetors, in-line.

It didn't rock too bad at intersections, thanks to the carb configuration, and that lured more than one sucker into shaming himself.

There was one guy in Phoenix (I would drive down for the "informal races") who could take me every time; he drove a Mustang Shelby, and that thing was hotter than a Freshman at a girly show. Other than that, I was "that SOB with the yellow Dodge" for about a year.

It was about 116 miles from the old Chevron station on the West side of Prescott to the Indian School Road offramp in Phoenix. Four of us lit out of that station about 6 am one Sunday morning. Two lane "state highway" for about the first 35 miles, then the interstae...catch is, you lose about 3,500 feet, and it is in about 30 miles, so that's a little curvy. I could not bring myself to hold it at +150 mph, so, when I was on the flats, I held it at 148 mph. 

My buddy, Rebel, who was sitting in the back with the stopwatch, told me I was about 90 sec to two minutes off my mark, so I had to do the freeway at 90 mph to make up some time.

We hit the Indian School Rd. offramp at 45 minutes, flat, which was the mark. About a month after that, I sold the car...I wanted to live.

BTW, I replaced that car with a Toyota Land Cruider. My friend, John M. had fixed his up, but wanted to go to the next level and had figured out how...we dropped a Chevy 350 (tinkered with, of course) into my Landcruiser (along with the transmission). It wasn't really fast, but I could chase cats up trees with it...

My favorite muscle car will always be that Dodge Coronet 500.


----------



## V0lt

amazing story!


----------



## tlake

That is a really cool story, thanks for sharing that. :smile: 


401 ci AMC Gremlin :wink: 

http://www.gremlinx.com/RandallXR.htm

http://www.gremlinx.com/images/wpe6.gif


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

my dad built an engine for a guy that sounds alot like that engine.

i guess the guy wasn't impressed by seeing and hearing it, so my dad taped a 100$ bill to the dashboard, they got in, he told the guy to grab the 100$ bill, and then he pushed the gas pedal each time the guy reached for it.

after a while of this, not being able to keep his hand out in front of him, the guy was more than pleased with his new engine.


----------



## ricerider623

*Ny Favorite*

I have been the PROUD owner of what I like to think of as muscle cars (after some mods on a few of them),but the one I liked best,(which I did not own),was a 1966 Charger 440 Mag.My buddy owned it,I don't think one single day went by that he did not run that bald tire'd ugly thing up to 60mph in 1st,slam 2nd and spin around and around.He had more trouble keeping light lenses in it than one legged man in a butt kickin' contest!
Some of my rides you ask?
65 GTO 389 4sp 650 Holly
69 Charger RT originally 318 AT.I changed to 383 Mag 4sp
70 Charger RT
67 Pontiac GT37 Orig.350(strong).I dropped Pontiac 400 and 4sp,low geared the rear end and :wave: hold on tight!
A couple of the Furys I seen in this thread(pre 70)1 with a 318(blahgh) the rest 383s.
One more I ought to mention for our AMX fan,I don't remember the model year,but it had 258 I6,4sp,and Denim covered seats.I loved it,but muscle?Lets just say it run pretty darn good!
Well I've had a couple more,but I'm not sure they deserve mention(built from junk,looked like junk,soft spot in my heart), so I'll quit for now.
Have a great month guys!
Mike Hanson


----------



## tlake

Ahh, denim covered seats, 258 I6, it sounds like the optional "Levi's" jeans trim package for the mid 70s Gremlin. Very nice, that car would be worth something today. :smile:


----------



## Mrmars

I used to have a '74 Chevy Nova. 350 ci motor, 4 speed transmission. Metallic sky blue. That thing was pretty fast. Won some money racing. Wrecked it out drinking with a bunch of buddies one night. Ouch! The body was totaled. I took the motor out and put it in a '79 Camaro. THM 350 trans w/shift kit. Posi-traction rear end w/ 3.73 gear. Also pretty quick. Had the 140 mph speedo burried one night goin' down the local freeway. Woo Hoo! Got married, had kids and the toys had to go Boo Hoo! One day I'll have a new toy car. My brother has an '87 Buick Grand National. That thing is fast for a V6 (turbo charged & intercooled). We took it down to the Woodward Dream Cruise in MI earlier this year and were lighten' up the tires all over the place.


----------



## Don Do Right

Muscle Car!!! just another way of saying Mopar!!
My favorite Mopar is the 1971 Roadrunner (beep beep)Sample Ad for 1971 Roadrunner of course this pix is of a stockcar. No rims or muscle car lift yet.
still stock but a little more meat under the hood. (440cu in) 
and
Even tho some aren't Mopar some nice pix of Muscle Wish I had the $$$ I spent on all those speeding tickets. I had fast cars but just couldn't out run their radios.


----------



## Bob Barker

My absolutely favorite would be a 1966 Pontiac GTO. I would LOVE to some day own one. :grin:


----------



## JCapirote

tlake said:


> Does anyone have a favorite muscle car? I have a pic of a 1980 AMX as the wallpaper for my PC, maybe that's why my HD failed? :grin:
> 
> http://www.amx-perience.com/1979SpiritAMX.htm
> 
> http://www.er3.com/firebird/


I don't know if it counts but i love my ford fiesta 950 poular

:sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:


----------



## JCapirote

JCapirote said:


> I don't know if it counts but i love my ford fiesta 950 poular
> 
> :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:



Just kidding guys and gals, don't even have one of those creatures, lol

You can't beat the sound of an ac cobra and those curves! :wave:


----------



## tlake

Some of you may remember that the Ford Fiesta was sold in the US back in 1978/79, I think as an econobox. It was only available with a 1.6 liter motor, discontinued at the end of 79' because imported cars weren't allowed to help domestic car maker's fleet economy (CAFE). The idea was if Ford sold some of those little Fiestas that would offset the gas economy of a V8 Lincoln. 

European Fiesta


----------



## moparornocar

Obviously I'm a Mopar fan (although not to the point of dissing other brands (much), in fact I have a good friend that's a Chevy guy). 

As for models I like Chargers and Challengers best, of course Roadrunners, Super Bees, 'Cudas (and older Barracudas), are all right up there.

One Charger is I really like is the one Blade drove in that movie (I haven't seen the second, or third, one yet). That one is a '68 with the hide-away headlights, and a second set of headlights hidden behind the grill.


----------



## V0lt

That Fiesta ins't a bad looking car.


----------



## tlake

The Fiesta XR2 reminds me a bit of a Mustang with the Cobra pack option (1979-81), i.e. body add ons, graphics etc. Unfortunately, the Fiesta available in America was plainly trimmed. :sigh: 
You can't avoid the lure of a 4bbl engine with over 400 ci. :winkgrin: 

454 Vette 

455 HO G/P


----------



## crazijoe

70 Olds 442 W30 
Horsepower sells but torque wins races.

You also can't forget about the Yenko cars
http://www.carinfopages.com/car/Chevrolet/Yenko.html


----------



## tlake

I seem to recall that Yenko built a few LT1 350 powered Vegas, until the govt. stopped them.  

There was the 4 cyl Yenko Vega Stinger though.

Yenko Vega Stinger


----------



## Skie

I currently have a newer Trans AM, but I'd love to get my hands on a early to mid 70's Trans AM. 

Pic in case anyone cares: http://www.dragonsvalley.com/mfba/Dcp_2072.jpg


----------



## crazijoe

tlake said:


> I seem to recall that Yenko built a few LT1 350 powered Vegas, until the govt. stopped them.
> 
> There was the 4 cyl Yenko Vega Stinger though.
> 
> Yenko Vega Stinger


I don't think Yenko built 350 Vegas. I believe it was Baldwin Motion.


----------



## fearless

Chevy said:


> When Ford offered a 6-cyl in the Mustang, to me that said that they were willing to sacrifice tradition for a small increase in the market share. The same applies to the Firebird and Camaro.
> 
> One of the reasons I like the 'vette is that they have stayed true.


stayed try to what? making a complete car out of plastic and fiberglass?

the mustang hit hard times with the economy going down, they put an inline 6 in to increase gas miliege and then most ppl would still be able to afford to drive one


on another note

i am a huge ford guy, always will be.... i have build a couple of my own engines as well as i race dirt track. i have learned alot from both these tasks and if there is one thing i have learned, DONT JUM


Chevy said:


> When Ford offered a 6-cyl in the Mustang, to me that said that they were willing to sacrifice tradition for a small increase in the market share. The same applies to the Firebird and Camaro.
> 
> One of the reasons I like the 'vette is that they have stayed true.


stayed try to what? making a complete car out of plastic and fiberglass?

the mustang hit hard times with the economy going down, they put an inline 6 in to increase gas miliege and then most ppl would still be able to afford to drive one

on a lighter note

i am a huge ford fan, always will be.. one reason is that i have build my own engines for street as well as my dirt track racecar...

if there is one thing that i have learned it is DONT JUMP ON THE CHEVY BANDWAGON

my dad told me when i was a little kid.. " son if u want a car to last u have to treat it well and give it the love it needs" i dont care what brand u have, if u love it.. good... i am a ford guy and i dont like the chevy ppl standing around me eveyrday trying to convince me why i should go to a chevy. i like my big block, it can hit 7500 rpm, i dont see a chevy big block doing that, or even a small block.. 

u want a real car... ELENOR! she is the beauty that i dream of

matt


----------



## crazijoe

fearless said:


> i like my big block, it can hit 7500 rpm, i dont see a chevy big block doing that, or even a small block..


Cars are kinda like politics. There are only two parties.
A big block really don't need to see a lot of high RPM since it builds most of its power on the bottom end. Olds 455 W30 500 ftlb torque @ 2800 RPM

Horsepower sales but Torque wins races.


----------



## fearless

yeas, i know this... its just cool to see

Matt


----------



## inertial drift

i am clueless about american muscle

but for japan, i'm a big fan of the Nissan Skyline R34, NSX, and Supra


----------



## tlake

That's right Crazijoe, it was Baldwin Motion that did the V8 Vega, not Yenko. As far as Mopar goes the Dodge Aspen R/T & Plymouth Volare Road Runner were quite nifty. You could still get a 360 motor in those cars as late as 1979 MY I think.
I really dig the side exhaust on this 1980 model, reminiscent of 1970 AAR Cuda 340 don't ya think? :winkgrin:


----------



## crazijoe

Ah yes, I remember those late seventies Dodges. I do remember the "Little Red Express". It was the fastest production vehicle for 1978.


----------



## tlake

The intermediate Dodge Magnum XE was still going at this time. It was available with a 400 in 1978, but the car shown has a 360.


----------



## g.w.

Grew up through the Detroit Muscle days, 60`s and 70`s, previously there were some big bad stompers out there that guys put together going back to 40`s Ferds and Chebbies, and to this day people are still putting teeth into stock machines.

But the 60 - 70 era, Detroit got involved at the production end, and made a few that truly were stompers coming out the door. Chrysler/Plymouth/Dodge took most of the top honors. Back then Hemi meant something. Saw a lot of them back then, and then the lean gas years 1979, 1980 it all stopped, and for a short time they were available for peanuts. Wishin I had a few peanuts then, and more importantly a place to keep the cars, would have stockpiled MOPAR. They were getting older, a time to sell, they were way to expensive to run for a daily car, a time to sell, and insurance, forget about it, another thing to sell em off.

I`ve never been a big motorhead, have many friends who are, some of them acted on it, great investments they were, just needed a place to keep em.

Wasted chances, oh well. A friend had a 71 Hemi Cuda, convertible, were but 16 made total, about 11 had an abbreviated hood scoop, but the rest were cutom orders like Steves, just convertible Cudas with the Hemi pkg. Looked just like a stock convertible cuda, no markings, no scoop, looked heavier, but just because the tires were wider. He surprised a lot of people in $50.00 street runs, lots of 396, 427 Chebbie guys wished they hadn`t met him, was a very cool car. 3 of us got to use it while he was in Nam, was memorable to drive, looked harmless, but did it kick. He kept it for years, had a relative with a great barn. I heard he sold it for $225 k, haven`t seen him in years, moved to California during the boom. If he did get that much, now thats a good investment.

Another stock butt kicker was the 69 Shelby cobra Mustang, came with a 351 on most, but there was a 428, and that pup was a butt kicker. Most I saw were fastback Mustangs, but looked a lot heavier than stock Mustangs. I think they made em for a few years before, not sure if after 69 though.

Overall with the Camaros, Chevelles, Vettes, Mustangs, The AMC`s and the Mopar monsters cars were a lot more fun, go straight very fast, but don`t try to turn it too quickly, lol

Still can hear it in my mind, the summers, Fri/Sat late at night, nobody had central air in the 60`s, open windows in the night, hearing street runs for miles around. Actually one of my most vivid memories of my youth, was a different time, a good time.

g.w.


----------



## tlake

Pontiac was one of the few, probably the only one, that was really serious about performance after 1972. In the late 70s their W72 400 made the Trans Am a low 15s, high 14s car when others couldn't break 17, 18 seconds. The Mustang was nowhere at that time. :normal: I think it's a shame the Matador coupe was ignored in those years, AMC offered a 4 barrel 401 and it was ignored.  I actually liked the Matador coupe's styling

455 HO Grand Prix


----------



## 95five-0

You can't go wrong with the 71 Hemi Cuda. King of all cars.


----------



## tlake

I have heard about this unusual Australian Chrysler Charger with a Hemi 265 ci I6, that's right, I6. :wave:


----------



## Durant1223

*..*

Ford GT500
|
\/


----------



## SpeedDemon

There is only one, Dodge charger... my Dodge charger


----------



## tlake

The later Javelin/AMXs command respect. SCCA Trans Am winner in 1971 with Mark Donohue, and it offered a 4 bbl 401 in 1974 MY.

74' AMX


----------



## crazijoe

Speaking of AMCs, what about the 69 Hurst SC/Rambler. I remember a few years ago seeing one just stomp the crap out of a 99 Mustang GT Cobra


----------



## tlake

True, the "Scrambler" was known for having some zousers in the trousers. :grin: They don't build them like that anymore, it was completely devoid of comfort options to keep it light.
The 79/80 AMX was one of the best handling pony/muscle cars of all time IMO.


----------



## Gearjammer

Well favorites are like as...er opinions..everybody has one,

So let's NOT talk about FAVORITES, Lets take about the true KING of Musclecars...

First don't talk to me about Corvettes and Cobras..those are 'SPORTS CARS' 
Second I really don't want to hear about all your Mustangs, Firebirds and Camaros, you can call 'em Musclecars but they weren't then so they shouldn't be now..they were PONY cars...I don't want to hear about your Yenkos and Motion cars et al. Yeah they were cool but sheesh....200 of this and 500 of that, they just weren't plentiful enough.

Now, lets get to business, they call the 64 GTO the first muscle car but look at it you could fall asleep looking at one [I use to own one]...seems pretty hard to exclude the 61 SS Impala with a Big Block 348 or the famous 62-65 409 SS cars and it seems to me they fit the same criteria but no they are not the KING...Fastes... 70 LS-6 Chevelle? Makes my top 5 but from 5 feet it looks like a 396-325 horse car and from 25 feet it look like Aunt Roses Malibu....

Hemis? well all the early one ,say pre '70 didn't look any different than a 318 car till you opened the hood...No my KNG has to have 'The Look'
The Mopars were tough and I'll put one of those lift off hood 440 Superbees and #2 on my list..They were fast AND looked the part...But the KING? 

Are you ready? The most recognizable muscle car of all time....think about it, little old ladies who don't even KNOW what a Musclecar IS know THIS is a Hot Rod when it drives by...and there is no confusing it's era... flamboyant color combo, they made ton's of 'em..Catchy name that was MUSCLE CAR ONLY...You should all know by now....more toy models made of THIS Muscle car than any other because there was NO confusing it with anything else.

REAL scoops, spoilers, stripes, mags, Ram air...on every one of 'em...

C'mon lets all say it together....









The 1969 GTO JUDGE!!!!


----------



## crazijoe

Gearjammer said:


> The 1969 GTO JUDGE!!!!


No,
70 Olds 442 W30


----------



## tlake

Ok, so they are pony cars, but I have always liked the idea of good handling & acceleration in the one car. The 1978 Camaro Z/28 did 0-60 in 7.4 seconds (Car & Driver) and the 78' WS6 W72 400 T/A did it in 6.5 seconds (Road & Track). They are a nice compromise, and look pretty cool with the graphics, foilers etc.  
Still want to build me a 75, 76' Pacer X with hot 258 I6! :grin: 

78' Camaro Z/28  

78' T/A 6.6


----------



## V0lt

looks like the mirthmobile a.k.a AMC Pacer


----------



## tlake

Gotta love the innovative Pacer. Excellent visibility, one door longer than the other to ease entry, a plush wide body small car. Misunderstood little car IMO. :sad: 

Turbo 301 Trans Am, if it was good enough for the Bandit, it's good enough for me! :grin:


----------



## crazijoe

What's nice about a 301 TA is that you can just plop a 455 right in between the frame rails.


----------



## tlake

True, but you have to factor in the need for better gas mileage back in the day. Also, 301 turbo was faster than the Z/28 and Corvette 350 4sp at the time (1980/81).  
The H body family was cool. I think it's the smallest car to have received the Chevy sb, so you can replace the 262 & 305 with stronger motors. :deveous: 

1979 Monza Spyder 305


----------



## FinishLine

2004 SVT Mystic Mustang Cobra. Rated at 390hp and 390ft. lb of torque, car actually had more like 420hp stock. With just a pulley, headers, exhaust, and an intake you can make around 550-600hp. Pretty amazing for a 30k muscle car. ray:


----------



## Supermario1

1987 Buick Grand National GNX.... NUF Said.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

a moded dodge viper with over 1010hp


----------



## mushbah

holden HJ monaro gts :grin:
two or four door
their both good


----------



## davidashton

My favourite factory muscle car just has to be the 1972 Australian built Chrysler Valiant Charger R/T E49 six pack with track pack and big tank. 4 speed manual with 3.55 lsd and triple webers thank you. 0 - 100 mph 14.1 seconds and this was just a six. Not much around can beat it unless you are talking big dollar cars.


----------



## ashumann12

67 Shelby Mustang GT500...'Nuf Said!


----------

